# cichlids holding



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 3 females Africans holding right now...a hongi, a yellow lab, and some zebra-lab hybrid. The hybrid will spit any day now, as I first noticed she was holding at the end of November. The other two are more recent. 

Lack of space is my issue...would it be OK to put all three females into one tank, until they've all spit? I wouldn't move the hongi or lab yet..

It would be a 20 gallon tank for now, until they grow, then I'd have to set up another one...oh, my wife will love me...


----------

